# Saying hello!



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Good luck with it, you will figure it out, sometimes it's just not that easy but it's doable.


----------



## chrissy (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome to the treatment free subforum of beesource chrissy. 

michael's website has a ton of really good information and has been a big help to me. i've also had the good fortune to have knowledgeable beekeepers in my area to help me along. i don't have any experience with observation hives so i can't help you with that one.

as far as keeping bees off treatments goes the results of those reporting here on beesource has been mixed. i have been lucky so far and have not suffered any more than the expected losses. others have tried it only to give up after a season or two of having all or most of their colonies succumb to varroa mites.

part of the problem seems to be that new beekeepers are buying their first packages or nucs from suppliers that utilize treatments and then expect them to do well simply by stopping the treatments. this is probably not realistic and it's not surprising when it doesn't work out.

i would consider trying to find a supplier for your next bees who is already managing their bees off treatments or is at least making a deliberate effort in their breeding program to raise mite resistant bees, and it's best if you can obtain bees from your general area.

there's more i could post but this one has gotten long already. again, welcome chrissy and here's wishing you good luck and much success with your beekeeping adventure!


----------



## chrissy (Feb 27, 2015)

thanks! 

how would you go about trying to find a supplier who raises bees treatment-free?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!



>> how would you go about trying to find a supplier who raises bees treatment-free?

That partly depends on how 'treatment-free' is defined.  
This vendor's site may interest you: http://wolfcreekbees.com

here's another one: http://www.arnoldhoneybeeservices.com/html/bees_for_sale.html


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

chrissy said:


> thanks! how would you go about trying to find a supplier who raises bees treatment-free?


good question. graham's links are a good place to start. you may be able to network with other members on the forum here. joining your local beekeeping club(s) may put you in contact with other tf beekeepers in your area, and you might be able to purchase a split from them.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! I'm trying to get TF also, trying to get additional genetics through trapouts/cutouts and catching swarms that are not close to my hives. Good luck with your bees.


----------

